# Goldfische im Teich jetzt noch füttern?



## Angiemk1975 (3. Okt. 2007)

Hallo, ich habe Goldfische im Teich. Bisher hatte ich sie immer gefüttert. Die letzten drei Tage aber nicht, zwischendurch lege ich immer Hungertage ein, denn im Teich gibt es ja auch Fressen. Aber nun muss ich doch mal wieder füttern, oder? Das möchte ich ja auch, denn meine Lieben sollen nicht hungern. Nun habe ich aber eine Frage. Ich habe gehört, dass man ab einer bestimmten Temperatur nicht mehr füttern soll. Ich habe die Temp. gemessen, bei mir sind es so 12 bis 15 Grad in den letzten Tagen im Teich gewesen. Darf man da noch füttern? Und wenn ja-wie? Gibt es auch spezielles Winterfutter, oder kann ich mit dem "üblichen" Futter (solchen Flocken von Sera) weiterfüttern? In kleineren Mengen dann, oder? Über Antworten freue ich mich sehr!!! Noch einen schönen Feiertag!! Angie


----------



## Jürgen-V (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich jetzt noch füttern?*

hallo
man sollte so bei 9 grad das füttern komplett einstellen. es gibt ein extra
herbstfutter für kois. ob es da was für goldies gibt weis ich nicht.
frage doch mal in einem zoogeschäft nach.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Iris S. (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische im Teich jetzt noch füttern?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> man sollte so bei 9 grad das füttern komplett einstellen. es gibt ein extra
> herbstfutter für kois. ob es da was für goldies gibt weis ich nicht.
> frage doch mal in einem zoogeschäft nach.
> ...



Es gibt ein Schwimmfutter für kältere Wassertemperaturen (8° - 15°), ist ein Futter für Zierfische im Gartenteich von der Fa. Astra. Bestimmt gibt es aber  auch noch andere Hersteller.

Meine Goldfische und Elritzen fressen es gerne.

LG
__ Iris S.


----------

